
Egypt uncovers 'huge cache' of ancient sealed coffins - unpredict
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/luxor-egyptian-coffins-hnk-scli/index.html
======
RenRav
It seems they just crack open a crypt every few years to perpetuate the
tourism. I know that's not the case but it feels like it with every new
discovery making its rounds in articles as the important to date.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Maybe they just delay announcing discoveries until a tourism boost is
needed/practical?

------
adventured
My first thought was that it's amazing we're still routinely pulling coffins
out of the ground in Egypt.

My second thought was that 10,000 years from now some follow-on replacement
for humanity will be staggered at the 30 billion dead bodies we put into the
ground. They'll frequently be hitting grave sites when they go to dig into the
ground.

~~~
pergadad
A century ago there were so many mummies in Egypt, they sold then literally as
firewood.

Most bodies buried in most places won't be so well preserved though. In Europe
the average grave will be dug up and replaced 20-30 years after burial to make
space for the next one.

~~~
easytiger
> Europe the average grave will be dug up and replaced 20-30 years after
> burial to make space for the next one.

How do you mean?

I come from a part of Europe that takes death seriously and I walk past 250
year old graveyards every day. Saw a fresh grave in one recently

I can go visit the graves of the last 5 generations of my family

~~~
gt2
5 gens, that's awesome. Sorry for off-topic, but did you research your family
history to find them or was it already known to your immediate family?

~~~
easytiger
Everyone just knows where they were all buried. The church owns almost all
these graveyards so they stay around a long time.

Competition is fierce to get into some of the ancestral graves.

------
dghughes
I wonder if the Copts see this as desecration of their ancestors' graves?

------
alexvoda
This is awesome news. It means the price for mummy brown oil paint should
finally go down.

/s

------
WalterBright
The painting on them is quite beautiful.

------
callesgg
The nation of Egypt did something....

I don't like the way some people assert that nations does things. Living
beings takes action, other things just are.

I think it is misleading and unhealthy to attribute human action to inanimate
things.

I guess some people might think that this statement is to philosophical. Like
people don't mean the things they say in a literal sense. I think that if
someone should mean the things they write in a literal sense it is
journalists.

~~~
wool_gather
You're going to be fighting an uphill battle here; this is a completely
normal, natural manner of using language called ["synecdoche"][0]. I would
wager that you use it yourself from time to time without even noticing (though
I could be wrong).

[0]:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synecdoche](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synecdoche)

~~~
callesgg
Thanks, interesting that it had a name :)

Yeah I know I do, but when I notice I do try to use different langauge.

Normal does not mean good, it just means normal.

